# Safari ne peut établir une connexion sécurisée au serveur...



## OlivSk8 (24 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir à tous 

Alors, depuis quelques temps, j'ai un problème pour me connecter à certains sites dont Facebook, Gmail etc ...
Voilà ce que Safari m'affiche:

*Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page « https://login.facebook.com/login.php?login_attempt=1 » car Safari ne peut pas établir une connexion sécurisée au serveur « login.facebook.com ».*

Ca m'éneeeeeeeeeerve  

J'ai déjà beaucoup cherché sur Google et aussi sur ce forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution ...

*SVP, pourriez vous me donner de l'aide :')*

*PS:* J'ai remarqué que en général la page que Safari bloque commence par 'https://' je crois que ça signifie que c'est un serveur mais voilà, ^^ si ça peut vous aider à m'aider :rateau:


----------



## OlivSk8 (26 Juin 2010)

Aidez-moi s'il vous plait


----------



## PGRZYBOW (4 Février 2011)

bonsoir,

j'ai eu le même cas dans la session de mon fils, à qui j'avais mis un contrôle parental "tente de limiter automatiquement l'accès aux sites web..."

en cliquant sur "personnaliser..." et en ajoutant le site https://www.facebook.com dans la liste des sites toujours autorisés, ça a marché

sauf que si vous êtes dans ce même cas, il faut que ça soit l'administrateur du mac qui vous fasse l'opération


----------



## OlivSk8 (4 Février 2011)

Okok c'est vraiment cool de répondre, merci  J'en ai parlé a mon père et il a réglé ça je pense il y a une ou deux semaines, c'était le même problème


----------

